# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iPhone G4

## JEK

They are coming! Unfortunately (or fortunately), I will be in Nassau for a destination wedding on Thursday. Have wait a few days to pick my new iPhone up.

----------


## BBT

You bought the 16GB?  I broke down last night and bought on ebay paid an extra $100. Should have Friday.

----------


## JEK

No, the 64GB

----------


## BBT

I thought iPhone only came 16 or 32

----------


## JEK

I was just playin' with ya :)

----------


## BBT

I thought maybe you bought two and were going to duct tape them together.  BTW the image up above says 16 that's why I said that.

----------


## JEK

That was from Macrumors, not JEKRumors.

----------


## Petri

just curious, what's a destination wedding?

----------


## JEK

A wedding that is not held in the bride or grooms hometown, but a distant location, usually somewhat exotic. For us, Hawaii, a Caribbean island or even a US coastal city. More expensive as everyone travels.

----------


## BBT

Or Finland.

----------


## JEK

http://wedding.theknot.com/wedding-p...spx?MsdVisit=1

----------


## JEK

Just got my shipping notice!

----------


## BBT

Hope you have suggested the groom wear feathers. It makes such a statement. 
Hope my EBAY  "friend" got his pickup notice.

----------


## Petri

Ok, learnt something new.

Enjoying the iPad in BA Galleries First lounge, the "lounge dragon" liked my T-shirt and now I'm enjoying Lanson Noble Cuvee champagne, champagne truffles and macarones before boarding my spacious economy seat..  and will continue to enjoy the iPad there :-)

PS. The same T-shirt got me to buy a rap CD in front of the Victoria's Secret in NYC because the rapper had jeans from the same brand..

----------


## Petri

.. and refill.  And some tomato & cheese quiche to go with.

----------


## JEK

Pic of T SVP

----------


## BBT

It was the iPad I am sure, it opens all kinds of doors. The first week It was out the pilot found out I had one and came out of cabin during flight to come back so he could touch it. I find that amazing sice they are now protected by FA's and beverage cart when they want to use the head.

----------


## JEK

Pilot Smilot. I had a beautiful Air France flight attendant sit on my lap for a demo. You can ask my wife.

----------


## Petri

Someone else had an iPad on the plane as well and the stewardess touched it briefly, guess what she said..  "It's a bit heavy, isn't it?"

The woman sitting next to me wasn't so interested, just asked if that's one of the eBook readers..

Pretty good performance from BA, there was a technical fault with the plane (spent 30+ minutes to reboot the plane and check it out) and we switched to another plane.  The flight was only 1.5 hours late after everything, everyone got their luggage and we got our sandwiches (yeah, hot meals are disappearing in European couch as well).

Need to photograph the T-shirt, couldn't find it online.  It's from the Parish Nation.

----------


## BBT

Most flight attendants on US domestic carriers I would not want to sit on my lap.  Be glad you were on Air France.

----------


## MichiganPhil

I thought you were going to wait for the white one.

----------


## JEK

I have a recessive wait gene . . .

----------


## Petri

> Most flight attendants on US domestic carriers I would not want to sit on my lap.  Be glad you were on Air France.



Just two words: LAN Argentina

----------


## BBT

I have heard that. I am usually on US domestic carriers and HR directors clearly have different hiring objectives.

----------


## JEK

Engadget posts a photo of the iPhone 4 retail packaging that has been delivered to Walmart. Despite the early arrival, Apple is restricting retailers from selling the device before the official launch day: June 24th.

However, Apple has been emailing out those who have pre-ordered the device and confirmed that many will receive their iPhone 4s on June 23rd -- a day before the official launch day. We're not sure why. It's uncharacteristic of Apple to deliver ahead of their scheduled launch day. Here is a copy of the email sent:
Dear Apple Store Customer,

You recently received a Shipment Notification email from Apple advising you that your iPhone has shipped.

This email is to confirm that your delivery will occur on June 23rd. Although Apple and FedEx tracking information may currently indicate a later date, you can check the FedEx website the morning of the June 23rd to track your package to your doorstep.

In the event that you will not be available to accept delivery on June 23rd, it may be more convenient to use our pre-sign delivery option by visiting our Order Status website at http://www.apple.com/orderstatus.

Sincerely,

*A day early delivery of the a larger number of the 600,000 pre-orders could help mitigate the traffic burden on Apple's and AT&T's activation services.*

----------


## Petri

It's moving!  Not that I'd benefit..  I won't be in the same country with the phone until 5th July.

----------


## JEK



----------


## Petri

Shipping directly from the UK..

----------


## BBT

JEK will they hold for you until you get back from Bahama's.

----------


## JEK

I just activated  and am restoring my 3G into the 4G. Deliver by FedEx at 1330.

----------


## BBT

Sweet.

----------


## JEK

Updating all files 275 of 2589. Going to be a while before I can caress it properly.

----------


## JEK

Wow! The display is soooo much better. Photos really pop.

----------


## BBT

Can't wait went down today and got a new MacBook Pro 15" this will be an all apple weekend

----------


## Petri

"24 Jun 2010 	04:41:22 	London City 	Shipment Held In Warehouse. Follow Up Actions Underway."

----------


## Petri

(gizmodo.com)

Let's see.  I pay about 730  for the iPhone 4 32G.  I will get about 400  for the iPhone 3GS 32G.  I pay about 25 /month for my unlimited data and voice & sms.

730 - 400 + 24*25 = 930e, which is about $1140.  And I'm free to change carrier or phone at any point, and I will get a few hundreds euros for the iPhone 4 when 4S arrives.

I guess I'll continue to pay 730  for the iPhone and freedom instead of $299 and 3x in total over the time..

----------


## Voosh

G4? Sorry. Got the wrong post thread. I have to go laugh and weep at G20. Sigh. Does Sudan have G4? Come to think of it, do they have water and food?

----------


## JEK

Go away. Please. If you don't want to talk technology, don't open the thread.

----------

